# Home security systems without monitoring?



## Oldhouseowner (Jul 24, 2007)

*Alarm Systems*

Hi there,

I hear you. We are just switching from monitored to non monitored. Just bought the kit (Wireless) - haven't got round to installing yet as it turns out we have another 2 months on our contract! Shame I didn't figure this out 4 years ago.

Our descision was prompted by a bit of research , mostly talking to some guy in the local pub ;-). The average time a burglar spends in a house is 6 minutes. The monitored alarms either call the phoneline if the alarm goes off or if you have a speaker attached say something like : "Identify yourself , the authorities are on the way!" - the authorities can be your Uncle Bob that you left as contact with the company or their local security service. You can set up non monitored to call your cell if triggered which sounds handy.

My opinion is if you know your neighbours they will call the police if anything is up anyways - so why pay the monitoring charge.

You can get alarms from local places "Burglar Stop" in Vancouver is good - or some big box retailers - Rona here has one for $274 - wireless. 

Wired apparently are better because you can put the unit away from the keypad so it's harder to rip off the wall but can be a pain to install.

Good luck,


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Most alarm companies will install a system without the requirement of monitoring. They might push the option, but that's all it is, an option. The only time monitoring is mandatory around here is if you get the "free" alarm from companies that advertise this. Then, as part of the promo, you need to get the monitoring for a set period of time.
Ron


----------



## ciera (Jun 24, 2007)

The companies I've spoken with so far said they do not have that option at all. However, their sales reps might not know all the options. Do you have any specific names of companies that sell systems without monitoring?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

This is on LI, NY. These companies are small local guys, not ADT or that size company. 
They would do little good for you in Pennsylvania.
Try the Yellow pages or some local references from friends or neighbors.
Ron


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

There is wireless system doing that... I installed one... it works and not difficult to install... the problem I see is really the "wireless" which means you need to change batteries when it is out.... like the clock.. but if you think about it... each wireless sensor in the house you need to do that.... and probably requires to reprogram after that... it is a lot of harsel.... if there is DIY wire system out that.... I would use those instead ... those are basically what people getting from the company... they don't use wireless...


----------



## mcvane (Mar 19, 2007)

We moved into a house that had a very poor previous owner. Poor meaning they hadn't paid their bills for more than a year and poor that they couldn't afford $25/month.

So, we inherited a security system (with no passwords by the way), which I tried to reset. To no avail. Where I live (in Canada), they tend to have a $25/month deal with the security system installed with a contract of some sort. If you don't mind paying $25/month for a year, then cancel your contract afterwards and enjoy the security system with no monitoring later, see if that would work?

I might do that in our next house...


----------



## Amber (Apr 20, 2007)

If you google wireless alarm systems you should get several options to purchase a system on line. I did about a year ago. Easy install, and easy to program. In fact just last Saturday night at 3am while I am asleep at home alone someone tried to break in and appearantly got the crap scared out of them from the alarm. As far as I am concerned it has more then paid for itself.


----------



## Oldhouseowner (Jul 24, 2007)

For a cheap wireless system - I would try the big box stores. Rona or Canadian tire here in Canada. Probably Lowes down in the states.

The www.homesecuritystore.com has some - don't know the shop but they seem to sell in the states.

Good luck,


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

Does anyone know where to find books that tell you how to re-program the central monitor?

I had an Ademco wireless system installed by ADT, then I stopped paying for the monitoring service after the required two years. After that, the system was used without the monitoring service just fine...

But now, without a phone line hooked up anymore, the system will not do anything because it needs a phone connection before its program logic will work. I'd like to bypass its requirement for a phone line but need a book that tells me how to do so. The owner's manual is inadequate.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Can't you hook up a phone line to the unit ? It doesn't have to be used. Maybe just the voltage in the line will be enough.
Ron


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

that is why those poeple setting up alarm system is kind of bad business practice in my opinion... they try to lock you up by not providing how to operate the machine (and yet they said they give you the machine for free, what good is it if there is no complete instruction come with it).... to me this is not ethical... and this is the industry standard, unfortunately... that is why I try to stay away from them...


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

Ron6519 said:


> Can't you hook up a phone line to the unit ? It doesn't have to be used. Maybe just the voltage in the line will be enough.
> Ron


It's permanently connected to a phone line, but unless it can attempt to dial then it seems like the program logic will not work. So it needs an active phone line.

I'm not living in the house... it's for sale. So I don't intend to pay for an essentially unused phone line. But it might look dumb to potential buyers when they see "FAULT" displayed on the central unit.


----------



## mgarfield (Jan 27, 2008)

An alarm with a whaling exterior siren will scare off some thieves, yes. Some others will realize that it may or may not be monitored, and even if it is they have enough time to get a decent payday and still get away. 

However you are forgetting the advantages of a monitored system.

Home invasions - if someone if forcing you to disarm the system, there is a panic code that will shut the alarm off and send the alert to immediately send police without phone calls or warning 

Medical emergency - push the medical button, help is on the way

Fire - there is also a fire button, push it on your way out and help is called for you. This feature can also be used in conjunction with a wired or wireless smoke alarm

Sump pump overflow - a sensor is placed on the sump and if triggered you are alerted. Thats a big deal for some with 10s if thousands invested in a basement remodel. 

These are all features you will not have if it is not monitored, and once it is set up, you get a certificate of monitoring and most home owners insurances will give a discount because of it. 

Just wanted to point those things out, if you dont feel you need them then monitoring isnt worth it I guess, but personally, I feel its worth every penny.


----------



## nacko (Jan 29, 2008)

personally, I feel if an alarm isn't monitored it is a waste of money entirely.

I like my alarm. Whether I'm at home, or away, it will let the monitoring company know if there is a fire or break in. And if the thieves are smart enough to cut the phone line, well, its got a graham radio module too. It doesn't take long for a house to burn down, its comforting to know that at least the fire dept. will be called.


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, in a perfect neighborhood, the monitoring would not be needed. But I am more concerned about my neighbors, then someone else. Some of your neighbors might drive a BMW, a Ford, or even a Dodge,, but some of my neighbors drive a grocery cart! No joke!

As far as the wireless systems go, instead of using sensors on all the windows, you might want to consider properly placed motion sensors. One motion sensor can take the place of a number of window sensors. Any movement detected, and they will alert you, or others.


----------



## HandyPete (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't think the average homeowner needs a monitored alarm system. It's your money but IMHO it's all hype.

That said, I have a few other thoughts...

1) Don't use wireless, it's not as reliable.

2) Have it installed by a pro. I've been an electrician for over 35 years and had someone else come in and do the job. It's tricky and there are a lot of "standard practices" when doing the wiring and connections. Most of the guides that come with systems are written as references and NOT "how-to-do" guides. Just the programming can be a nightmare without help.

3) My Spectra systems has a built-in modem that I had programed to call my pager and give me the alarm codes. Free service!


----------



## Oldhouseowner (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there,

Update - the wireless system I installed seemed to work but the fact that the unit was in plain view - easy to rip off and stop the alarm - seemed pretty stupid to me. Although the automatic cellphone dial was great. If I were to get an alarm now I would get a hardwired one with the unit well hidden away from the keypads, but not necessarily monitored.

As for us we decided to face our fears. We like our neighbours - I think they like us. There isn't a lot of stuff to steal in our house so we went without an alarm.

I think I would get one in that neighbourhood with the shopping cart people though, unless I own one myself!


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

Yup, about the shopping carts, next door is a low income rooming house, and a lot of the "tenants" are fresh out of jail. I wonderful place to live.....I don't trust any of them. I would NEVER live here without an alarm. I DO wish I lived in a better area, but the old house I have would have been out of my price range if it were in a better area.


----------



## Oldhouseowner (Jul 24, 2007)

Well, chances are in a few years your area is going to be the hippest place around. That's what happened here. Hope you stay safe!


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Wireless systems have gotten better, but still a little squirelly at times. Hard wired is much more reliable, and easy to DIY if you are comfortable fishing wires. If not, you could hire an electrician to run the wires to your control panel.

Most companies won't sell you the system without monitoring, because they mark it up and it's a huge profit center for them ( like getting a free cell phone if you sign a two year service contract) 

If you want *cheap* monitoring, ( $9.00 a month,) check out http://www.smarthome.com/alarm.html?int_cid=rp0-0004


----------



## dgbehrends (May 4, 2008)

*Apex Lynx-NR wireless system reset*

I moved into a foreclosure home that had an APEX installed Lynx-NR wireless system. I had nothing on the system so I did some web searching, found the manual, and in it found out how to reset the master code so I could basically re-program it anyway I wanted. I'm using it un-monitored right now, but with some reading anyone can reprogram these units. You can also buy an add on wireless keypad so you can hide the main unit and program it from a wireless keypad in your bedroom for example.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

I've had monitored wireless systems in 3 of my homes and an unmonitored, wired system in another. I installed that one myself while the house was being built. It came from Radio Shack, though I'm not sure they still sell them. 

I'm building a log home now, and intend to install another wired, unmonitored system. The monitored systems are great in town, where police or fire response would be quick. But my house is in a rural area and the nearest Deputy is likely to be over 20 miles away. A really loud siren and friendly, armed neighbors should be enough. None of my systems have ever gone off "for real."


----------



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

I have had hardwired and wireless systems. None of these were monitered for reasions already stated.
You can expect slightly more "false alarms" with wireless but they are a lot simpler to install.
I have had three different wireless systems and prefer the Visonic Powermax+ because of it"s simplicity and product support. It is also made in Israel not China:thumbup:, if that matters.


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

*Reconsider...*

Another vote here to stick with monitoring. MGarfield did a good job above articulating the benefits. In the end we each get to decide what our risk tolerances are....IMO I would strongly recommend monitoring. Home security is something that one should consider in a "layered" approach...First layer is motion lights outside...another layer is the lock on the door/window..etc. etc. ...another layer is...well we don't need to go into it all. 

Monitoring is a nice safety net that performs a number of useful functions. Can't say how many times home alarms have rang and rang whilst no neighbors do anything about it. When alarm goes off the security company calls and no matter what I say if it ain't the password..the boys are on the way. I believe some systems can link into smoke detectors too to alert of fire when you aren't around...not sure about that though.

I would also recommend have a pro install it. And even then..they sometimes encounter issues that are difficult for them to tackle.

As for wireless....I have a few wireless contacts...that were used only because wired couldn't be used without major ripping apart of things in my finished house. The wireless are a bit finicky but overall seem to be ok. I'd go wired wherever you can..but don't sweat wireless if you need to use it.

One system I had in a prior house had window screens that were wired...nice cuz you can keep the windows open on hot summer nights...if you so choose.

Consider monitoring from two dimensions...safety for you and family if breakin occurs while you are home....And secondly think of it as just another part of your homeowners "insurance"...may help limit loss for breakins when you are not home. You wouldn't go without homeowners insurance would you?


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

One of my kids has an unmonitored system in her home. It's from Glessner Alarm & Communications. Not a DIY; Glessner installed it.

We have had monitored systems in several of our homes. They are frankly more trouble than they're worth. We are considering an unmonitored system for our current home. Monitoring would be essentially useless since we are so far in the boonies that police, fire, or EMS response time would be 30 minutes or more. A very loud siren and friendly neighbors with lots of guns should work just fine.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

to all the folks that have a monitored system and want to change to unmonitored. You already have some sensors in place. Many sensors are generic enough that they will work with just about any system. A little investigation should provide that information.


and just because a system is not monitored does not mean it cannot be used to activate a dialer and call 911 or by utilizing different inputs, (such as a panic code) you can cause it to dial 911 by activating a predetermined emergency code. Many of them also have the ability to have one touch emergency calling so just hitting one button will activate the pre-programmed dialing for that button (preferred method for calling 911 for a fire alarm. ). I know my local 911 system will accept and respond to an auto dialer so, you hook the security system to an autodialer and record a message such as:

there is an emergency at <address> and requires police attention. Please send an officer to <address> immediately.

may systems allow multiple different recordings to be used and associated with different numbers so you can set up a police emergency call, a fire emergency call, and one that says "Help, I've fallen and I can't get up" call.

it is a good idea to check to be sure your local 911 will respond to autodialers to be sure they will and if they require and special notification of using an autodialer or if there needs to be some specific message on the thing.


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

md2lgyk said:


> One of my kids has an unmonitored system in her home. It's from Glessner Alarm & Communications. Not a DIY; Glessner installed it.
> 
> We have had monitored systems in several of our homes. They are frankly more trouble than they're worth. We are considering an unmonitored system for our current home. Monitoring would be essentially useless since we are so far in the boonies that police, fire, or EMS response time would be 30 minutes or more. A very loud siren and friendly neighbors with lots of guns should work just fine.


Interesting. Curious if you could share some of what you've seen as the "troubles" (outside of expense) with monitored systems vs unmonitored?

And FWIW...I think there are a number of scenarios where a 30 minute response time is better than potentially no response at all. 

I do agree with your other "layers" of security...neighbors and whatnot....:thumbsup: And to reiterate what I said previously...risk tolerance is a personal choice that we each get to make for ourselves.


----------

